# the good news and bad news - dorm life



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Ds's roommate seems to have imploded last night. We don't know all of the details (DS doesn't know either) but the police were called. The kid broke the door and cut the screen out of the window to escape because there was a security guard posted to keep him from leaving. We don't know what he did. We know he went home with his Dad this afternoon. It is unclear if he is coming back. 

The roommate seems to be a mess right now. There seems to be some pretty deep stuff going on with him emotionally. He certainly wasn't acting stable last night. He seems like a nice kid. He is really troubled right now for some reason. He seems to need more help than maybe the college can give him?

Campus housing just called and they are moving ds out of that room. Since they were moving him anyway, he asked to be moved to the other dorm. Effective immediately he will be in the dorm where the study groups are housed. That is where he wanted to be anyway.

Crazy! I really hope they get that kid some help, but I am also really glad that DS is not in the middle of it, whatever it is. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Dorm life can be interesting. I honestly think they should have private rooms for all students. If they laid them out right it would not take any more room. A lot of the issues of being away at school are due to roommates. Hope the young man is doing ok and glad your son is moved to the dorm he wanted.


----------

